# Last day of Duck Season



## Capt.Ralph Morales (Feb 1, 2012)

A Hunter was so kind to lend us Belle


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pic and pup. Congrats!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Good photo 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

